

The Internet's librarian: Brewster Kahle, archivist and idealist - robg
http://www.economist.com/science/tq/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13174399

======
Create
The Internet Archive was served a National Security Letter by the FBI
demanding information about a patron of the Archive. The Archive fought it
with the help of the EFF and ACLU.

We won.

We can now talk about it, and what it is like to get a secret demand. We hope
that this will be useful for the others that will receive these powerful
demands.

[http://www.archive.org/details/National-Security-Letter-
Vide...](http://www.archive.org/details/National-Security-Letter-Video)

------
zandorg
Brewster's an incredibly nice guy. I emailed the Internet Archive about a
piece of OCR software I've developed, and, even though I just emailed their
generic contact, Brewster got in touch (email in lowercase!) and said "Can you
scan the numbers in index pages".

I didn't really manage it, but I was amazed he replied in person.

